# waldy sammelt Dankeschön .



## waldy (6 November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe hier schon länger  auf meine Bewerungen nachgeschaut, und habe mir es festgestellt - ich habe wenig Dankeschön .

Wenn jemand kann mir einfach so Danke abgeben - Danke euch  .

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

Waldy danke bekommt man, wenn man etwas gibt.
Hier im Forum sind das dann "Nützliche Beiträge", für
nichts gibt es nichts. Und für so einen schwachsinigen
Thread erst recht nicht!


----------



## waldy (6 November 2009)

> Waldy danke bekommt man, wenn man etwas gibt.


 Helmut, ups, hast du ein bestehende meine Denkaschön schon abgezogen ?
Dann habe ich 14 / 11 

Warten wir auf nächste Bericht.



gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

Waldy bist du schon wieder voll...wenn ja da schalte
lieber den Rechner ab, bevor du dich unglücklich machst.


----------



## waldy (6 November 2009)

Ah Helmut,
nimm bitte das nicht so ernst.
Lass bitte dann es und schreib besser SPS Programme .
Bichen Lüst muss doch sein.

gruß waldy


----------



## Solaris (6 November 2009)

Hallo Waldy,

beim lesen Deiner Beiträge kann man ganz schnell Augenkrebs bekommen, danach findet man den "Danke"-Button sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## waldy (6 November 2009)

@argv_user - Vielen Dank für deine Unterschtutzung .
Helmut, sieht du , ich bin nicht allein in diesem Welt 
gruß waldy

P.S. Helmut es ist noch nicht Abend und Mond sieht man nicht. Und echte Programmierer schauen erst mal an Mond und dann trinken 
Oder Umgekehrt , na ja , es geht auch.
Wichtig dnach ( nach Trinken ) fest legen, welche von beide Mond ist Echt


----------



## waldy (6 November 2009)

@Helmut, schau mal, ich habe neue thema geschrieben - und Danke schön dafür bekommst du 
Und danach findest du noch meine Betrege als Unsinn ?

gruß waldy
P.S. so , es geht endlich los!!!!!!


----------



## argv_user (6 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> @argv_user - Vielen Dank für deine Unterschtutzung .
> Helmut, sieht du , ich bin nicht allein in diesem Welt
> gruß waldy



Den Rechtschreibkurs bei der VHS musst Du aber dennoch belegen:

Es heißt nicht:


> ich bin nicht allein in diesem Welt


sondern


> ich bin nicht allein in diesem Wald


oder 


> ich bin nicht allein auf dieser Welt


Gruß an den Stammtisch


----------



## Markus (6 November 2009)

pass mal auf arschloch!

ich habe heute die was weiß ich wievielst PM von dir trottel bekommen in der du mich kurz nachdem du einen beitrag eröffnet hast bittest ihn wieder zu schliessen...

1. einen dreck werde ich tun!
die pm´s kannst du dir sparen...

2. habe ich dir doch schonmal gesagt das du für dieses forum genauso überflüssig bist wie eine schweinekrippeimpfung - warum verziehst du dich nicht einfach?


----------



## b1k86-DL (6 November 2009)

aber meine Herren....was´n hier los?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 November 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Hallo Waldy,
> 
> beim lesen Deiner Beiträge kann man ganz schnell Augenkrebs bekommen, danach findet man den "Danke"-Button sowieso nicht mehr



looooooooooooooooooooooool... word!!!!


----------



## Gebs (7 November 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> pass mal auf arschloch!
> 
> ich habe heute die was weiß ich wievielst PM von dir trottel bekommen in der du mich kurz nachdem du einen beitrag eröffnet hast bittest ihn wieder zu schliessen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,

ich kann Dich gut verstehen, dass Du tierisch genervt bist über massenhaft PN, die vollkommen überflüssig sind.
Aber was mir nicht gefällt, ist Deine Wortwahl! (Auch in anderen Threads, die mittlerweile im Giftschrank verschwunden sind!)
Gerade Du als Administrator solltest ein Vorbild für andere User sein!

Was die Beiträge von Waldy betrifft sind sie wirklich nicht besonders hilfreich für andere , aber es ist immer wieder lustig sie zu lesen. 
Deshalb finde ich nicht, dass er in diesem Forum überflüssig ist.
Einen "Klassenclown" gibt es doch überall.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Flinn (7 November 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich kann Dich gut verstehen, dass Du tierisch genervt bist über massenhaft PN, die vollkommen überflüssig sind.
> Aber was mir nicht gefällt, ist Deine Wortwahl! (Auch in anderen Threads, die mittlerweile im Giftschrank verschwunden sind!)
> ...


 
@Gebs
Vielen Dank. Sehe ich 100%-ig genauso.

@Waldy
Ich bewundere wirklich, dass Du so hartnäckig (seit 2003!!!) versuchst, Dich in die SPS-Programmierung einzuarbeiten. Freust Dich über jeden klitzekleinen Lernerfolg, auch wenn es noch so laaaaaangsaaam vorwärts geht. Daher mein Dank! Bleib dran am Thema, bleib im Forum. Sonst fehlt hier was. Lass Dich nicht von so flachen Aussagen wie vom Markus oben abhalten.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2009)

Hallo,
zu Markus seiner Reaktion, die ist schon verständlich, wenn
er den Waldy des öfteren zu verstehen gegeben hat er möchte
ihn in Frieden lassen, dann soll er es einfach auch Respektieren.
Markus hat bestimmt noch andere Hobbies.

Mann kann sich auch mal ein Spaß machen, ich finde das ist sogar 
sehr wichtig, aber dieser Thread ist bestimmt nicht lustig, er nervt.

Wenn Waldy lernen möchte muss er auch Hilfe annehmen, das
tut er aber nicht. Hier im Forum haben sich schon einige bemüht
Waldy etwas beizubringen er ist aber absolut Lernresistent und
setzt es nicht um, oder bricht mitten im Thema einfach ab.
Mann kann auch lernen indem man still mitliest!


----------



## waldy (7 November 2009)

@Helmut 


> oder bricht mitten im Thema einfach ab


 - kannst du bitte sagen, wo genau breche ich Thema ab?
gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> @Helmut
> - kannst du bitte sagen, wo genau breche ich Thema ab?
> gruß waldy


 
Online-Lergang vom Kollegen 4L


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Online-Lergang vom Kollegen 4L



naja, den hab ich eigentlich abgebrochen, glaub ich, aber weil waldy nicht mehr mit kam ... das ganze war pädagogisch auch noch nicht so ausgereift ... aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## waldy (7 November 2009)

@vierlagig - ich kann nur eines sagen -ICH WILL deine Lehrgang weiter mit machen und würde mich sehr freuen dafür.
Momental ich brauche wirklich Hilfe über S7 .

vierlagig - kannst du bitte sagen - machen wir weiter unsere Lehrgang?

Würde mich freuen auf die Antwort.

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

kannst ja die übungsaufgaben nochmal durcharbeiten ... wenn du sie alle verstanden hast, einfach melden ... aber ob es das forum in 20jahren noch gibt? wer weiß


----------



## waldy (7 November 2009)

@vielagig ich möchte dich trotztem noch mal bitten, unsere Lehrgang weiter  machen.
 Deine Übungen sind schon ( habe schon was gutes davon gelernt ) .

gruß waldy


----------



## com (8 November 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich kann Dich gut verstehen, dass Du tierisch genervt bist über massenhaft PN, die vollkommen überflüssig sind.
> Aber was mir nicht gefällt, ist Deine Wortwahl! (Auch in anderen Threads, die mittlerweile im Giftschrank verschwunden sind!)
> ...




wahre Worte


----------



## vierlagig (8 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, auf dein hilfe zum s7 zum bekommen.
> Ich mache Momental weiterbildung in s7 Bereich und brauche unterschtutztung von dir.
> würdest du bitte mir helfen dabei?
> Bitte.



wasn das für ne weiterbildung?
kommste nich mit? worum gehts? ich bin dagegen?
erzähl mal mehr von der weiterbildung - was macht ihr da? wie biste da rein gerutscht und warum ...


----------



## zotos (8 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Waldy danke bekommt man, wenn man etwas gibt.
> Hier im Forum sind das dann "Nützliche Beiträge", für
> nichts gibt es nichts. Und für so einen schwachsinigen
> Thread erst recht nicht!


Träum weiter ;o)

Der [Danke] Button ist doch gepaart mit dem [Applaus] Button.


----------



## Markus (8 November 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Aber was mir nicht gefällt, ist Deine Wortwahl! (Auch in anderen Threads, die mittlerweile im Giftschrank verschwunden sind!)


 
es geht mir sowas von am arsch vorbei ob sich jemand an meiner wortwahl aufgeilt oder nicht! die worte waren abolut korrekt gewählt, er ist ein arschloch, er ist unfähig, er nervt.
wenn es dir gefällt dir die welt mit geblümten worten schon zu reden, dann tu das meinetwegen, das ändert aber nichts daran das wahres wahr bleibt nähmlich das er ein arschloch ist, das er unfähig ist un das er nervt!



> Gerade Du als Administrator solltest ein Vorbild für andere User sein!


was glaubst du wie oft ich mir diesen geistigen dünnschiss schön anhören durfte? ich werde nicht einmal ansatzweise meine persönlichkeit verbiegen nur weil admin unter meinem namen steht.
auch ralle wird hin und wieder mit aussagen ala "du als moderator solltest aber..." das ist alles völliger quatsch - jeder darf hier seine meinung vertreten. (leider auch kreaturen wie waldy)




> Was die Beiträge von Waldy betrifft sind sie wirklich nicht besonders hilfreich für andere , aber es ist immer wieder lustig sie zu lesen.
> Deshalb finde ich nicht, dass er in diesem Forum überflüssig ist.
> Einen "Klassenclown" gibt es doch überall.
> 
> ...


ich sehe mir dieses affentheater mit dem vogel jetzt schon seid 2003 an.
ich war am anfang auch nett und hilfreich...
aber der ist nach sechs jahren keinen milimeter weiter.

ich bin mir inzwischen sicher der verascht uns alle hier nur, so saudoof kann keiner sein!

was auch immer seine beweggründe sind, es ist sinnlos sie sind fürn arsch.
da manche samaritter hier das noch nicht begriffen haben weiß ich erhlichgesagt nicht ob ich ihre gedult und ihren einsatz bewundern soll oder ob ich mich über ihre naivität wundern soll...
ich für meinen teil habe meinen frieden damit gefunden ihn uns seine beiträge einfach nur zu ignorieren.

der grund für meinen auftritt hier liegt einfach darin das dieser volltrottel seit monaten hier schwachsinnige beiträge postet und nach ein paar tagen von mir wieder verlangt sie zu löschen - im fall dieses beitrags hier nach ein paar stunden... da wird das schon schwer mit ignorieren...
das macht der mit absicht, das ist ein fake und irgendwer macht sich nen spass uns alle hier etwas an der nase herumzuführen, so saudoof kann kein normaler mensch sein!

@waldy
solange es hier leute gibt die dich hier haben wollen, sollen sie ihren spass mit dir haben - aber ich habe die schnauze voll von dir!
zum allerletzen mal: komm nicht in meine nähe, quatsch mich nicht an, falls du es dennoch wieder tust werde ich dich durch deinen dreck ziehen wo auch immer sich die möglichkeit dazu bietet!


----------



## Markus (8 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Träum weiter ;o)
> 
> Der [Danke] Button ist doch gepaart mit dem [Applaus] Button.


 
wahre worte, aber ist unterschied denn so groß?


----------



## zotos (8 November 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> @waldy
> solange es hier leute gibt die dich hier haben wollen, sollen sie ihren spass mit dir haben...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich viel mehr Spaß an den Reaktionen die Waldy bei anderen auslöst. Wenn mir ein Freund aus dem Forum nicht versichert hätte, dass Waldy kein Fake Account ist, würde ich eine Wette eingehen das es ein Zweiaccount ist um von Zeit zu Zeit Verwirrung zu stiften. Gleiches gilt für maxi.


----------



## Question_mark (8 November 2009)

*Der waldy ist echt so doof*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir ein Freund aus dem Forum nicht versichert hätte, dass Waldy kein Fake Account ist, würde ich eine Wette eingehen das es ein Zweiaccount ist um von Zeit zu Zeit Verwirrung zu stiften



Waldy ist echt, er ist mir auch schon einmal über den Weg gelaufen. Aber waldy weiss es nur nicht ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher waldy ist kein Fake, der ist so...!

@zotos
träumen ist das einzigstes was geblieben ist,
also Träume ich weiter.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich viel mehr Spaß an den Reaktionen die Waldy bei anderen auslöst. Wenn mir ein Freund aus dem Forum nicht versichert hätte, dass Waldy kein Fake Account ist, würde ich eine Wette eingehen das es ein Zweiaccount ist um von Zeit zu Zeit Verwirrung zu stiften. Gleiches gilt für maxi.


Maxi ist definitiv Realität.


----------



## zotos (9 November 2009)

Ja ich weiß das maxi und waldy Real sind... und jetzt lasst mich weiter träumen.


----------



## Andreas- (9 November 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Hallo Waldy,
> 
> beim lesen Deiner Beiträge kann man ganz schnell Augenkrebs bekommen, danach findet man den "Danke"-Button sowieso nicht mehr


 

DDDDDDD

Hammerlustiger Thread Leute!!! Dann macht das Arbeiten sogar richtig Spaß! *ROFL*
Ich bin mir am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht die besten Zitate von waldy raus kopiere ;D

PS: Er hat mich auch schon paar Sachen gefragt, aber ich habe eigentlich gerne geholfen^^


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, ja er ist langsam aber er war auf nem bestimmten stand vor ca nem halben jahr und seit dem hat er mich was das angeht überholt- also erst mal hut ab waldy.

Als nächstes muss ich sagen der Thread is echt schwachsinn waldy, was bringen dir danke?? meines erachtens ist das nix womit man sich schmückt..ganz klar es ist super jemanden geholfen zu haben aber in erster linie geht es hier ums helfen und um zu lernen, so gesehen könnt ihr meine danke ´s rauslöschen da sie mir nichts bedeuten. hauptsache ich lerne weiter was und andere lernen von mir was, das ist alles was zählt.
Ganz ehrlich wenn de preise sammeln willst dann geh zum bowlen oder sonst wo hin...aber hier zählt was anderes...
und ich glaube das steht auch ganz oben richtig beschrieben in einem blauen Satz dran!!!


----------



## waldy (9 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe hier ich Forum muss ich mich wegen Vorschlage mich als Fake nicht ausweisen  
Eigentlich ich ( wenn Sie haben es auch bemerkt ) - ich schriebe meine Frage Momentan noch in Stammtisch .
Weil Gute Tipp kann ich noch an Keiner geben .
Und habe Momentan immer nur die Frage .
Was finde hier in Stammtisch gut - kann man auch bisschen sich entspannen und verschiedene Themen bei schreiben.
Als Klüger Man rechne ich mich nicht, und wenn ich ein paar verschiedene Themen schreibe - ich denke nicht so schlimm .
Vielleicht meine Frage seihe Dumm aus - nur wenn Sie es mal überlegen, das außer euch gibt noch Klügeres Leute - dann in Auge andere klügeres Leute - kann sein , das Sie sind auf gleiche Nivau mit mir .
Sie schauen auf mich von oben nach unter.
Und andere Leute schauen auf euch von mit gleichem Sinn .

Und was möchte ich sagen, so dringen Dankeschön brauche ich nicht. Das war eine Spontane Thema in meinem Kopf, oder genau zu sagen für mich war einfach Interessant - ob gibt s hier Leute, welche können einfach so ein Dankeschön abgeben , und als Testperson habe ich mich geschrieben. Na ja, ich wollte eigentlich nur ein bisschen Spaß machen .


Gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2009)

Hach waldy, wenn doch der maxi jetzt hier wäre. Dafür gibts nun aber ein Danke!


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

@ralle   wofür is das jetz??


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @ralle   wofür is das jetz??


Das ist jetzt quasi für´n Arsch... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

Dacht ich mir


----------



## Befree (9 November 2009)

Sind wir nich alle ein bisschen Bluna?!

Ahh Tageslicht


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @ralle   wofür is das jetz??



Für philosophische Tiefe!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für philosophische Tiefe!


 
Für die philosophische Tiefe haben wir doch eine extra Thread .

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30521


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

naja also was die tiefe an geht, höher kann man nich mehr fallen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 November 2009)

@ Waldy:

Pass mal auf Arschloch...
Da sich (mal wieder!) einige Chatter über deinen "Gastauftritt" im Chat (SA.) bei mir beschwert haben;

VERPISS DICH!
DU BIST IM CHAT MINDESTENS SO UNBELIEBT UND UNNÖTIG WIE HIER IM FORUM!

Der Ban auf waldy BLEIBT ab sofort gesetzt!


Angepisste Grüße
Timo


----------



## waldy (9 November 2009)

@Unimog


> Der Ban auf waldy BLEIBT ab sofort gesetzt!


 - ich habe dein Programm getestet, da war nichts gespert.
bis du hat mich selber gebant 

Uni, kannst du auch was selber aussagen, oder du kopierst nur texte von andere Leute?

gruß waldy


----------



## zotos (9 November 2009)

@Unimog-HeizeR: Bitte sachlich bleibe. Beleidigend werden und herum schreien ist nicht von Nöten.


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> @Unimog-HeizeR: Bitte sachlich bleibe. Beleidigend werden und herum schreien ist nicht von Nöten.



welpenschutz ... da bleibt die beleidigung ohne verwarnung


----------



## Markus (9 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> welpenschutz ... da bleibt die beleidigung ohne verwarnung


 
wie stellst du dir das vor?
soll ich da etwa draufdrücken? geht wohl schlecht... wa?

dieses ständige gelaber mit diesem welpenschutz ist an dem haaren herbeigezogen, da ist rein garnichts dran... das ist einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wie stellst du dir das vor?
> soll ich da etwa draufdrücken? geht wohl schlecht... wa?
> 
> dieses ständige gelaber mit diesem welpenschutz ist an dem haaren herbeigezogen, da ist rein garnichts dran... das ist einfach nur lächerlich!



du bezeichnest vieles alles lächerlich, schon beim letzten mal ... und manchmal muß ich auch drüber lachen, was du als lächerlich empfindest aber manchmal schiebst du es halt auch einfach gern vor um dich nicht tiefer damit auseinandersetzen zu müssen - was ich auch für legitim halte! denn genug andere sachen hast du sicher zu tun. ...aber dann halte dich eben auch aus eben diesen dingen raus, für die dir die zeit fehlen ... der welpenschutz-"vorwurf" ist ja nicht (allein) an dich gerichtet, schließlich hast du ein moderatoren-team zusammengestellt ...

(und ja, oft sollten deine verfickten beiträge auch einfach nur mit einer gelben oder roten karte geahndet werden ... aber du sollst ja hier nicht den samariter und weltverbesserer mimen...)


----------



## Markus (9 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du bezeichnest vieles alles lächerlich, schon beim letzten mal ... und manchmal muß ich auch drüber lachen, was du als lächerlich empfindest aber manchmal schiebst du es halt auch einfach gern vor um dich nicht tiefer damit auseinandersetzen zu müssen - was ich auch für legitim halte! denn genug andere sachen hast du sicher zu tun. ...aber dann halte dich eben auch aus eben diesen dingen raus, für die dir die zeit fehlen ... der welpenschutz-"vorwurf" ist ja nicht (allein) an dich gerichtet, schließlich hast du ein moderatoren-team zusammengestellt ...
> 
> (und ja, oft sollten deine verfickten beiträge auch einfach nur mit einer gelben oder roten karte geahndet werden ... aber du sollst ja hier nicht den samariter und weltverbesserer mimen...)



soll ich mir einen zweitaccount mit memberstatus anschaffen?


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> soll ich mir einen zweitaccount mit memberstatus anschaffen?



schöne idee, wärst nicht der erste mit zweitaccount


----------



## Paule (9 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe hier ich Forum muss ich mich wegen Vorschlage mich als Fake nicht ausweisen


Waldy, Waldy, 
Du machst es einem aber auch schwer was man von Dir halten soll. 

Einmal schreibst Du wieder so ein totales Durcheinander und ein sinnlosen Quark.

Dann wieder schickst Du mir Bewerbungsschreiben die korrekt ausformuliert sind, oder stellst hier konkrete Fragen (allerdings auch mit schrecklicher Schreibweise).

Hast Du für die Eine oder andere Schreibweise einen Dolmetscher?
Wie machst Du das auf Deiner Schule?


----------



## Markus (9 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schöne idee, wärst nicht der erste mit zweitaccount



gibts vorschläge für den nick?


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Ralle, mein guter, hast du dich da verklickt oder siehst du in "welpenschutz" wirklich eine beleidigung anderer benutzer?  ...und wenn ja, dann: welcher benutzer???

                          Hallo vierlagig,

Sie haben im Forum SPS-Forum eine Verwarnung erhalten

Grund:
--------------
Beleidigung anderer Benutzer

Danke für die Steilvorlage! *ROFL*
--------------

Für diese Verwarnung gibt es 1 Verwarnpunkt(e). Bis die Verwarnung verfällt, könnte der Zugang zum Forum bzw. die verfügbaren Funktionen eingeschränkt sein. Verwarnungen für schwerwiegende Regelverstöße verfallen nie.

Original-Beitrag:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=226891


> zotos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _@Unimog-HeizeR: Bitte sachlich bleibe. Beleidigend werden und herum schreien ist nicht von Nöten._
> ...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SPS-Forum         
                                                                                       __________________
_Gruß_
_Ralle_

... there\'re 10 kinds of people ... those who understand binaries and those who don\'t ...


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Ralle, mein guter, hast du dich da verklickt oder siehst du in "welpenschutz" wirklich eine beleidigung anderer benutzer?
> 
> Hallo vierlagig,
> 
> ...



Ja, das tu ich! *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das tu ich! *ROFL*



dieses verwarnungsvorgehen schien schon immer irgendwie reine willkür zu sein, aber du unterstreichst diesen gedanken gerade sehr eindrucksvoll, danke dafür!


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dieses verwarnungsvorgehen schien schon immer irgendwie reine willkür zu sein, aber du unterstreichst diesen gedanken gerade sehr eindrucksvoll, danke dafür!



Das macht nichts, ich bin in einer Diktatur groß geworden und kann somit mit Kritik bestens umgehen. 
Nur, bevor jemand doof rummeckert, muß der den Mods erstmal Zeit lassen, vom Einkaufen zurückzukommen und die ganzen Kinderbeiträge auch noch zu lesen!


----------



## Markus (9 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dieses verwarnungsvorgehen schien schon immer irgendwie reine willkür zu sein, aber du unterstreichst diesen gedanken gerade sehr eindrucksvoll, danke dafür!



wir sind alle ein intriganter haufen, der je nach laune auf bestimmten personen rumhackt und anderen welpenschutz gewährt.
genau so willst du es doch haben!


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das macht nichts, ich bin in einer Diktatur groß geworden und kann somit mit Kritik bestens umgehen.



damit gehen nun auf deine kosten:

- 1 unrechtmäßig gelöschter beitrag
- 1 nicht nachvollziehbare verwarnung

der führer wäre stolz auf dich!


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wir sind alle ein intriganter haufen, der je nach laune auf bestimmten personen rumhackt und anderen welpenschutz gewährt.
> genau so willst du es doch haben!



nicht "je nach laune" ... das wäre ja noch einigermaßen nachvollziehbar...


----------



## Markus (9 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nicht "je nach laune" ... das wäre ja noch einigermaßen nachvollziehbar...



dein verhalten hier ist ja auch schwer nachvollziehbar.
z.b. deinen kleinkrieg mit heizer, der mir eigentlich am arsch vorbei geht bis du immer anfängst mich da mit rein zu ziehen indem du dein superargument "wepenschutz" auflegst - egal wie du das siehst, ich finde das nach wie vor lächerlich, da weit hergeholt...

in der tat habe ich nicht die zeit mich um jedem seinen kram hier zu kümmern, und ich habe auch keine ahung was ihr genau für ein problem habt, angeblich irgendwas mit irgendwelchen rechten in irgendwelchen chats... es interessiert mich auch nicht. aber was glaubst du für wieviele leser hier deine entgleisungen gegenüber ihm oder andren hier begreifen?

also erzähl du hier nichts von nachvollziehbar...


----------



## com (9 November 2009)

man oh man,

ein kleiner knirps bringt hier die ganze mannschafft durcheinander.


waldy weiter so, vlcht schaffst du es noch von allen mindestens einen danke schön zu bekommen, damit du entweder ruhiger wirst oder für immer schweigst, aber was mir bei dir gefällt ist deine Hartnäckigkeit  du gibst einfach nicht auf  hehe

gruß
com


----------



## Befree (10 November 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn Deltalogic auf der SPS IPC DRIVES einfach einen kleinen Boxring aufstellt xD

PS.: @ Deltalogic: Ihr könnt für die Kämpfe ja eintritt verlangen. Stellt es unter den titel Nerd-fight oder so *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn Deltalogic auf der SPS IPC DRIVES einfach einen kleinen Boxring aufstellt xD
> 
> PS.: @ Deltalogic: Ihr könnt für die Kämpfe ja eintritt verlangen. Stellt es unter den titel Nerd-fight oder so *ROFL*


 
...dann brauch ich aber einen Gegner im Ultra-Schwergewicht...bitte keine halben Hähne...!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 November 2009)

Bei uns am Stand habe wir selbstverständlich etwas vorbereitet, bei dem ihr 
euch gegeneinander messen könnt. Lasst euch überraschen. 
Ach ja: die Gewichtsklasse spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## marlob (10 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...dann brauch ich aber einen Gegner im Ultra-Schwergewicht...bitte keine halben Hähne...!


Ich bin ja auch da ;-)
Muss ich dafür noch ein paar böse Beiträge schreiben um mich zu qualifizieren ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch da ;-)
> Muss ich dafür noch ein paar böse Beiträge schreiben um mich zu qualifizieren ;-)


 
nein, um dich zu qualifizieren musst du nur Mitglied im SPS-Forum sein, da ist man automatisch potentieller Schläger.
Aber Boxershorts, Bademantel, Mundschutz und Trainer musst du selber mitbringen, Boxhandschuhe stellt der Rainer.

PS. Hier die offizielle Hymne, wenn dich vermöble…
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3ay2TWt2Bw


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

hehe, Großes Forums-Kloppen, aber ohne zielwasser geht das net


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> nein, um dich zu qualifizieren musst du nur Mitglied im SPS-Forum sein, da ist man automatisch potentieller Schläger.
> Aber Boxershorts, Bademantel, Mundschutz und Trainer musst du selber mitbringen, Boxhandschuhe stellt der Rainer.
> 
> PS. Hier die offizielle Hymne, wenn dich vermöble…
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3ay2TWt2Bw



Gut Helmut, ich trete hiermit an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk (die werden dir läuten, das sag ich dir) verlange aber einen Vorsprung, schließlich bin ich klapperdürr und uralt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Gut Helmut, ich trete hiermit an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk (die werden dir läuten, das sag ich dir) verlange aber einen Vorsprung, schließlich bin ich klapperdürr und uralt!


 
mit dem Vorsprung ist es kein problemm...nach Marlob hab sowiso erst mal
kein Power mehr, dann kann ich dich mal eben einschieben.


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Hey Ralle da mach ma n dünnes Duo-Team gegen Helmut*ROFL*


----------



## Befree (10 November 2009)

Dann möchte ich aber zum Team Helmut


----------



## Gebs (10 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> schließlich bin ich klapperdürr und uralt!



Vllt. sollten wir für Dich als Sparringspartner dann Jopie Heesters einladen.
Er ist einer der wenigen in Deiner Altersklasse. 

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich aber zum Team Helmut


 
du bist aufgenommen, du darfst mir das Wasser reichen


----------



## Befree (10 November 2009)

OK damit bin ich ja offiziell dein coach *ROFL*

UND JETZT LIEGESTÜZEN!! 1...2....3....


----------



## marlob (10 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mit dem Vorsprung ist es kein problemm...nach Marlob hab sowiso erst mal
> kein Power mehr, dann kann ich dich mal eben einschieben.


Wer sagt denn, das du dann überhaupt noch kämpfen kannst ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, das du dann überhaupt noch kämpfen kannst ;-)


 
meine jahrelange erfahrung bei Kneipenschlägerein


----------



## Befree (10 November 2009)

Als sein coach sage ich das!

Und jetzt faß Helmut!

*ROFL*


----------



## marlob (10 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> meine jahrelange erfahrung bei Kneipenschlägerein


Ich kann Taek Renn Weg ;-) Bist du mich eingeholt hast bist du so platt, dann brauche ich dich nur noch umzuschubsen ;-)


----------



## MatMer (10 November 2009)

du weißt schon dass du jetzt 2 mal geschrieben hast, dass du Helmuts Sofa sein möchtest?


----------



## marlob (10 November 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> du weißt schon dass du jetzt 2 mal geschrieben hast, dass du Helmuts Sofa sein möchtest?


Er möchte halt gerne, das der Helmut sich auf ihn legt ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Er möchte halt gerne, das der Helmut sich auf ihn legt ;-)


 
puh, das kann schwer werden für ihn *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Vllt. sollten wir für Dich als Sparringspartner dann Jopie Heesters einladen.
> Er ist einer der wenigen in Deiner Altersklasse.
> 
> Grüße
> Gebs



Bitte nicht, der singt mich k.o.!


----------



## Befree (10 November 2009)

upps


Wobei... könnte auch verlockend sein


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

hehe, der singt uns das lied vom tod


----------



## ASEGS (10 November 2009)

kann mir das nun nicht verkneifen  .... sorry!

... und wer wird Nummern-Girl von Euch Herren?? Klar ist doch das es ein Kerl sein muß... ich wüßte da ja jemanden  

... so mit behaarten kurzen Beinen... Hotpants... so´nem Bauch-frei-Kopf-leer Oberteil.... und Stirnband


*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> kann mir das nun nicht verkneifen  .... sorry!
> 
> ... und wer wird Nummern-Girl von Euch Herren?? Klar ist doch das es ein Kerl sein muß... ich wüßte da ja jemanden
> 
> ...



jetzt aber....Nr. Girl's sind doch wohl die Damen aus den Forum, du vorne
weg, Puzzelfreak, PLC-Gundel, Eliza und bin sicher da gibt es noch mehr.

PS. Bikini nicht vergessen.


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> kann mir das nun nicht verkneifen  .... sorry!
> 
> ... und wer wird Nummern-Girl von Euch Herren?? Klar ist doch das es ein Kerl sein muß... ich wüßte da ja jemanden
> 
> ...



Mach ich, ich laß auch mal ausnahmsweise die Haare offen!


----------



## Solaris (11 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mach ich, ich laß auch mal ausnahmsweise die Haare offen!



Auch die auf'm Rücken?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 November 2009)

Warum können SPS Programmierer beim Boxen keine kurzen Hosen tragen?

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...soft:de:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7SUNA_de&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Befree (11 November 2009)

Na wenigstens haben wir das geklärt!

Punkt

Fred kann geschlossen werden ! *ROFL*


----------

